# LGD introduced to its new 1 day old charge



## Southern by choice (Jun 25, 2013)

This is Badger. Badger LOVES the babies. 













Cleaning its Bum




Mom reminding him its her baby




Just watching




Doeling moved to far away from him... so he followed.




Badgers other kids are in a different field, his one doeling misses him terribly... she thinks she is a pup, _her _best friend is Badger- her Great Pyrenees


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 25, 2013)

How awesome!  Badger looks like he is doing a great job.  He is very handsome isn't he?  I love his nice full face. (if that makes sense)


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jun 25, 2013)

What a cute 1 day old kid!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jun 25, 2013)

In the first picture it looks as if the kid is looking at Badger thinking maybe there's milk to be had!  
To funny!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 25, 2013)

What sweet photos.  Good boy    These dogs just amaze me still.  My other dog would have run the babies and momma's into the ground but the LGD just watches, moves when they do, kisses.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 25, 2013)

very awesome!


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2013)

Beautiful pics!  What a sweet, gentle giant Badger is with the kids.  Y'all seriously make me want a LGD someday.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 25, 2013)

How stinkin cute and precious! And I love the story about the other kid missing him! How do LGDs know to do that?


----------



## meme (Jun 25, 2013)

I want one! He is adorable, and he looks like he does a great job.


----------



## Briard'nSheep (Jun 28, 2013)

that's adorable! A picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## Baymule (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww.........  that just melts my heart. What a sweetie.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 29, 2013)

*So cute!!!! What a wonderful good boy!!!  




I added another adult milker this last weekend and I was really worried Diego wouldn't like a new goat in his territory, but first thing he did when I put her in there was walk up and start licking her face and ears. He LOVES goats... what a good boy, SO cute to watch him react to a brand new goat like that!*


----------



## Grazer (Jun 29, 2013)

These pictures are amazing, Badger is so very handsome and I just love looking at pictures of LGD's with their charges


----------

